# 15 mg Carbimazole = ? x 5mg Methimazole



## saya (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

I was taking 15 mg/day of carbimazole (brand: anti-thyrox 20). Now I ran out of carbimazole and was told to take 5 mg/day of methimazole (brand: tapazole).

I been taking 5mg/day methimazole (tapazole) now for about 8 days now. But now I'm relatively feeling more itchies and have gotten some rashes.

Also I'm in my third trimester (9th month of pregnancy).

Is the conversion correct 15 mg/day carbimazole = 5 mg/day methimazole ?

thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

saya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was taking 15 mg/day of carbimazole (brand: anti-thyrox 20). Now I ran out of carbimazole and was told to take 5 mg/day of methimazole (brand: tapazole).
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Why did the doc change meds on you at this time if you were doing well on the Carbimazole? You may be having an allergic reaction; many of us have experienced this with Methimazole.

Please call your doctor. You have a "situation" here and you cannot afford more problems on top of problems.

Sadly, I would have no idea about the conversion rate but your pharmacist should. Please call them as well.


----------



## saya (Aug 7, 2010)

Been to the Dr. and he recommended to go through fresh thyroid tests and most likely increase the methimazole dosage afterwards. Also said that there might be a pharmacy that can compound/make carbimazole so we can go back to the same dosage that we were taking. Its weekend and everything is closed.


----------

